# Dry food - which is best



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Today I have been in a pet warehouse supply store - please note it was not a well known chain that we all see on the retail parks! But a huge place with a massive selection at extremely competitive prices (cheaper than the well known retail superstore!) 
The staff were very helpful & knowledgeable, it had the stores cats and dogs wandering around like they owned the place (they do!!) 
I was enquiring after dry food / raw food diets.
Ralph came to us on eukanuba - which I took to be a good quality brand.... The power of advertising & sponsorship eh? 
Ruby came to us on royal canin- which the vet said was an excellent choice...
Talking to the staff today they were recommending "Canagan" or "symply" then Arden grange which I've heard of - but they don't stock barking heads which I know some of you on here speak highly of.
Just who wondering (after this long thread....) if anyone uses or as heard of these brands symply/ canagan? 
I would like to do the raw diet - but it seems complicated and high maintenance for a working mum with kids & dogs!!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> Coco was on Royal Canin when we got her, but she used to poo about 7-8 times a day. Usually on my carpet
> 
> 
> I switched her to Barking hEads mad highly rate it. After a few days the changes were really noticeable. Less poos (3 a day now at regular times) and less weepy stuff in her eyes. Her coat is so soft and glossy too.
> ...


That's interesting, glad you got a better result from changing - ruby only does about 2 a day (can you believe only one in the house since we got her just over 2 weeks ago!!) I put that down to the recent spell of good weather we had and us been outside, now the rain is due we'll see.... 
But she is a red pup and has the mess on her eyes - more noticeable on her than our black pup Ralph.
I have now finished the eukanuba, have some royal canin to finish off - but want to change.
The world of dog food is just too confusing to me!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is Symply the Jolleys own brand x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Is Symply the Jolleys own brand x


I don't think so.... It's part of the Canagan brand??
Google it..... Which reviews give it 4.6 / 5
It's apparently all British made with no cereal bulk / additives x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Tracy..all the food is good ,as long as it don't have corn and junk like that in it read the label,and then get a small bag and have your pup's try it and see which one they like the best not all poo's are built the same haa Haa


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed but I always keep a bag of Canagan incase I am travelling, have run out, or forgotten to defrost their food. I have done a lot of research and its the best of the kibble in my opinion. They can switch easily to it without it affecting their tummies. Mine prefer their normal raw food and wont normally eat kibble but they especially like the Game flavour of Canagan.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Mine are raw fed but I always keep a bag of Canagan incase I am travelling, have run out, or forgotten to defrost their food. I have done a lot of research and its the best of the kibble in my opinion. They can switch easily to it without it affecting their tummies. Mine prefer their normal raw food and wont normally eat kibble but they especially like the Game flavour of Canagan.


ThanksTess - as I don't think I can fully commit to the raw diet (time and effort - poor excuse I know!!) - which I would like to do, I think I will try the Canagan


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Do a search as many people have discussed this. Barking Heads seems popular, and is reasonably priced compared with some of the premium brands. Whatever you try, buy a small bag first!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0666/canagan

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0054/barking-heads-adult

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0671/eden-multi-meat-and-fish-formula

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0783/pure-dog-food

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0125/symply-adult-small-breed

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0744/simpsons-premium-8020

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0013/orijen-adult

Orijen, Eden and Simpsons were the only three to gain 5 stars.
Hope this helps x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I,ll check out these links tonight with a glass of wine! - many thanks Karen 
You just get so much information and different choices and people's preferences - it's confusing!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tracey as you most probably know I am a Barking Heads fan, however I have heard good things about Canagan... saying that don't think I would change to it over Barking Heads.

Some of my faves here:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-food/

Lilys Kitchen is also good with some nice recipes in dry food now. Just tried the vension recipe and my dogs were most impressed on a little taster


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Tracey, raw is much easier than you think. Mine have 2 raw chicken wings every day for their tea and all I have to do is open the packet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shall we try and convert her Tess ???? .... Check the raw feeders thread I've just posted, it's just mentioning a couple of suppliers, but maybe worth looking at ??


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried the Simpsons as it seemed to get more stars / was slightly cheaper than barking heads but I think Lola preferred BH. I actually meant to buy a bag of both and alternate to give her a bit of variety but forgot!! Story of my life!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know - I've heard god things from you all about BH, the lady in the store was talking about the raw, but having to weigh my dog.... % of body weight to how much protein, then also give vegetable supplement - I'm the kind of girl who likes an easy life!! 
Jojo I'll check your link too when I'm enjoying my wine later ..... Research always needs a glass of wine lol x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Shall we try and convert her Tess ???? .... Check the raw feeders thread I've just posted, it's just mentioning a couple of suppliers, but maybe worth looking at ??


I,m on to it - is there a minimum age when they can go on raw diet?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey

I know what you mean about the raw diet. I wish it had been as easy as throwing out some chicken wings but fussy Miss Honey wouldn't eat them like that. I had to cleaver all the meat into bite-sized pieces, which proved too much in the end - 3 boys, 2 dogs, etc, etc.

I use Canagan for treats and think it's great. The price varies greatly though between the flavours with the game one being quite expensive if it were their main diet. Symply and Canagan are made by the same people.

I now feed both mine Eden (available online) as this has been given the highest rating so far and both mine seem great on it. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can wean a pup straight from its mum onto raw, you don't have to give veg. There are two trains of thought. I suppose the feeding requirements of a pup changes as it grows wether it's raw or kibble, re amounts. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have just switched my mini Schnauzer to Autarky and its brilliant, so can thoroughly reccomend that. Re raw...have you thought of feeding tripe. It's a whole food for dogs and Max loves it. We buy a 2 kg pack for 80p. Lasts him 2 days = 4 meals. It gives him all he needs. We do give both dogs, apples, bananas, carrots, cooked veg left overs etc. but all dogs need a treat.


----------

